# Alien gear holsters, a winner



## Runs With Fire (Sep 4, 2018)

I have two of their cheepest model.  The basic cloak tuck IWB.  One for my Glock 20 and for a Remington R-51.  I carry the glock daily apendix position.  The leather was a bit rough for the first few days, but a few days sweat and movement softened it nicely.  It was cheap, and it works well.  I like the adjustable retention pressure on the holster.  I have mine quite firm.  It's comfy enough, but since when have men needed to be concerned with comfort?  The moulded kydex fits perfect.  The leather does hold sweat, so some guys will throw a fit about moisture on their gun.  But some guys just complain bout everything.  Just remember to loctite the retention screws when you get it where you want it.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 4, 2018)

One of my favorites as well


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 4, 2018)

Alien Gear makes great holsters.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 5, 2018)

I have more Alien Gear holsters than all other brands combined.


----------



## Kurai (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm a fan of them.  Haven't found anything nearly as comfortable for me.


----------



## clarc9595 (Nov 15, 2019)

I have one like that and it is very comfortable.


----------



## clarc9595 (Nov 16, 2019)

clarc9595 said:


> I have one like that and it is very comfortable.



I have one like that and it is very comfortable.











snaptube telegram web


----------

